

How do you warn someone 24,000 years from now to avoid our radioactive waste? - JohnHammersley
http://daily.jstor.org/can-we-use-art-to-warn-future-humans-about-radioactive-waste/

======
sheep0
There is a documentary about the same issue called 'Into Eternity'[1]. The
film focuses on the Onkalo spent nuclear fuel repository[2] being created in
Olkiluoto, Finland. It deals with the issues of creating something to last for
the massive time frame and the communication issues presented in this article.

1-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Into_Eternity_%28film%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Into_Eternity_%28film%29)
2-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onkalo_spent_nuclear_fuel_repo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onkalo_spent_nuclear_fuel_repository)

------
danieltillett
I have never understood this concern about radioactive waste. Just bury it so
deep that nobody other than an advanced civilisation with Geiger counters
could possibly get to it. Problem solved.

~~~
justintocci
its actually simpler than that. my understanding is that the more dangerous
stuff burns down by then. if something has a half life long enough to still be
around thousands of years from now its decaying too slowly to be really
dangerous. also, new nuclear tech is under development that is supposed to
burn waste as fuel. the likelyhood this is even going to be an issue in twenty
years is pretty small.

so its really just an interesting problem. something for the philosophers and
psychologists to mull over.

~~~
danieltillett
Yes it seems to be a way for people with no scientific background (or
understanding) to feel like they have something to contribute.

